# This is what we need!



## pipo (Oct 15, 1999)

http://www.mobil1.se/produkter/mobil-1-arctic-0w-40.aspx

Ja!:thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## pipo (Oct 15, 1999)

No takers on the M1 Arctic? Thought I'd inject a little humor to lighten up the tone a bit. 

I'm seeing a Swedish death metal band next week. I'll ask them if they have any opinions on this product.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

looks like the same specs as M1 0w40 Euro Car formula we get, but in different packaging.


----------



## pipo (Oct 15, 1999)

BsickPassat said:


> looks like the same specs as M1 0w40 Euro Car formula we get, but in different packaging.


Really? I couldn't find the data sheet on this product.


----------

